# basement framing, walls parallel to joists



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I did what you want to do, as I thought why should I put the blocking in, when I have the joist right there.

But then I realized I had no place to nail the drywall to, for the ceiling.
So I would put the blocking in.
I know it takes more time but I think you need to do it.


----------



## DIY4EVER (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Yummy. I had the same thoughts but wanted to see what others thought.

I also have seen your pics of your basement project! Very nice job! I hope mine turns out as nice. Are you at the point where you are installing drywall? I can't wait to get to that point but I know I should just take my time and do the framing, electric, and insulation properly and not rush anything.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Yummy Mummy is right... but be prepare that, when you actually drywalling ceilings... you will still find spots you don't have support and need to put more blockings... I agree... blockings is kind of a pain to do...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*diy4ever*

I am not yet at the point of starting drywall. I just have
one more duct run to box in.
And some small electrical and then I will be ready for drywall.

Between, work, kids, home, hubby, I don't have the time that I really would like to have to finish the basement.

I started in the beginning of November.
I'm certain yours will look great.

Would love to see some pictures.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*kuirporng*

You are definitely right. I have already noticed that there are places where I have to add some blocking for drywall.

Before I start drywalling, I am going to go through the whole basement and check to see if I need any blocking in place before I start drywall.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

if you don't mind not being perfect... I insert 1x2 plywood strips at the end of drywalls then screw at both drywall end rather than blocking in many places as short cut... it is not as good as blocking for solid backing but many times good enough...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't mind not being perfect, but the problem is that I have no power saw to cut strips. 
I only have a mitre saw. So I have no choice but to use 2X4s.

But thanks for the tip.
If I ever do this again, then I have to get myself a circular saw.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

you can buy 2x1 ply wood bars at HD.... but anyway... there are different ways...


----------

